#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  October Member of the Month - AngelicAsylum

## Wattz

Ladies and gentlemen, as we turn another page of the calendar and find ourselves deeper into the fall season, we must also ready the celebration, for at last it is time to honor a shining member of RPA who stands out through the autumnal hues. 

Please give a round of applause for AngelicAsylum, our 2011 October Member of the Month!

Intelligent, gorgeous, hilarious, talented: AngelicAsylum hits all the notes. She’s a caring individual with a heart of gold and an admirable sense of justice. She’s never afraid to speak her mind, and when she does she does so eloquently. Angelic’s truthful nature is admirable, and the grace of her words is truly inspiring.

Angelic gets to the heart of what it means to be a role player and to the heart of RPA itself. She emphasizes not only the writing aspect that we’ve all gathered for, but also the community aspect which keeps us glued together. Angelic offers anyone help with their writing in her mentoring thread, or The Redundant Asylum of Redundancy (and Diction!). She reads short stories, excerpts from potential novels, and RP posts alike, all with the intention of giving thorough, honest feedback. Her responses are always thoughtful, as she takes the time to fully analyze a given work so that the author may piece it back together and realize his or her fullest potential. After all, what is a community if we’re not willing to help one another out?

Not to mention, Angelic’s own work is a joy to read, and her characters are unconventional yet realistic. From Erik Jacob Hyland, the trauma-laden cowboy to Isora Lelah the timid black mage, Angelic brings an exciting element to the role plays she joins (not to mention, she plays a mean Rorschach in the POWERS RP).

Other such hobbies besides writing include comic books (Watchmen is her favorite), musicals, and knitting (though this is a newly acquired hobby, she’s quite good at it  :*yuppers*: ).

Congratulations, Angelic! You truly deserve it! <3



Spoiler:

----------


## Kris



----------


## Koti~

You totally earned it!

----------


## SQJ

Wow that's amazing! that's totally deserving of this. I'm totally glad she got this! three cheers to the coolest of the cool!!!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

I knew it, totes knew it! Congrats Angelic! RPA just wouldn't be the same without you  :=D:

----------


## Anne Bonny

ANGELIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nazgul

In celebration of this momentous occasion, I will do the German dance for you.

----------


## Evil Troy



----------


## Merry

Hurray! Hurray! Hurray!  
I hope we made your day!

----------


## Mysteria

Angelic!! Congrats on this well deserved award!  So happy to see you as MOTM!!

----------


## CALYPSO

YESSSSSS! I FUCKING KNEW IT! 

WOOOOOO! CONGRATS BITCH!  :=D:   :=D:   :=D:

----------


## AngelicAsylum

Omg!!!! I'm speechless! Thank you guys sooooooo much it's made my day!

ETA: Couldn't say it on my friend's phone but I love the Texts From the Owlship you added in there Wattz! You're so awesome!  :=D:

----------


## SQJ

There's no one on the planet who deserves it more!  :XD:

----------


## Imp



----------


## Wattz

CONGRATULATIONS ANGELIC!!! 8DDDD

----------


## Alice

ANGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCC  CCCCCCCCCCCC!!!!! 

Congratulations. I love you.


WELL. DONE. Look at him. Obama is so proud of you.

----------


## Housemaster

WOOP WOOP WOOP!!!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Sinderella

I haven't had the pleasure of reading anything of yours yet, AngelicAsylum. However, I'm sure from what I read in the Intro of this thread, that it is nothing but amazing. As well as how terrific you sound. 

Congratulations.

----------


## Mosaic

It's about damned time you got this chick!

Congrats!

----------


## Ambassador Fish

Congradulations Angel!! You deserve it!

----------


## ILYTH

Congrats Angelic, Very Very well deserved  ::D:

----------


## Tune

This will be a very, very fun...


Spoiler: Spoiler

----------


## Ace of Hearts

The true reason Manhattan left

----------


## AngelicAsylum

Nooo Dr. Manhattan, get your ass down here and save Earth!

----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH

You really really do

----------


## Merry



----------


## V

Connnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngratz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!

----------


## Mary Sue

Congratulations, Angelic! In honor of your newest achievement....

----------


## Merry



----------


## Wattz



----------


## Housemaster



----------


## Merry

*Angelic Is Awesome!*

 :-sheepie-:   :-sheepie-:   :-sheepie-:   :-sheepie-:   :-sheepie-:   :-sheepie-:   :-sheepie-:

----------


## CALYPSO



----------


## AngelicAsylum

LOLOL I love this page.

----------


## CALYPSO

THIS THREAD IS FOR ANGELIC ONLY!  :B(: 

reported

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Son of a ....

Congrats again!

----------


## Merry

I think I'm seeing double...   either way   ::anne::   Hurray for Angelic!  ::anne::

----------


## CALYPSO

Congrats my BFFLES. The amazing woman who is also my sister  :*wub*:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Cakie Papercake

-clapping- Congratulations! -gives slice of cake- I think I should give one to every member of the month. :3

----------


## Kris

Way to go  :=D: 

Sure been an awesome month  :=D:

----------

